
Show HN: Ramble on – A simple tweetstorm composer with instant formatting - collypops
http://ramble-on.surge.sh
======
collypops
I'd love to get some feedback on this, particularly what you found
obvious/intuitive about the experience, and what confused/discouraged you.

Thanks!

For those unfamiliar with the term 'tweetstorm', it's the name given to the
practice of posting multiple (numbered) tweets in a linked thread (usually by
replying to yourself) to share longer thoughts.

It's a bit of a clunky process, so I've tried to take away some of the
discomfort with Ramble On.

